

Uber Buys Microsoft Mapping Tech - sytelus
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2487000,00.asp

======
ljk
relevant discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9799997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9799997)

